# Infos zum Neuanfang von Hit-Killer



## Nyscha (15. Juli 2008)

Moin 

Also ich schreibe hier jetzt im Auftrag von Hit-Killer.

*Direkt an alle die wieder anfangen zu Flamen:
Wir wissen das es 1000. Post dadrüber gibt Neu anzufangen und wir wissen auch das meistens weniger als die Hälfte weiterspielt. Aber gerade mit denen die weiter spielen hat man sehr viel Spass.*

Aktuell haben sich hier im Thread  angemeldet:

- Hit-Killer [Tauren,Schamane]
- Nyscha
- Kancit (?)
- Evolution154
- Zydoom
- Tigrett
- Timme19 (nur Rajaxx)
- 1337Stalker
- Kancit
Die Restlichen die "Ja" gevotet haben bitte hier noch melden oder einfach eine PM an Nyscha.

Oder kommt einfach auf "unsern" TeamSpeak 2 Server : *194.60.68.90:2255*      Kein PW 

Dort können wir auch abstimmen welchen Server wir nehmen.
Bevorzugt wird der Server wo keiner einen Charakter drauf hat da wir bei *NULL* anfangen wollen. (@ Timme19)

Weitere Infos folgen.

Gruß
Nyscha

_Auf Wunsch von Hit-Killer öffnete ich einen neuen Thread. Also wenn Ihr was zu meckert habt wendet euch an ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hit-Killers Thread_


----------



## Tidoc (15. Juli 2008)

Schreib den Leuten doch eine PM, OMG


----------



## Nyscha (15. Juli 2008)

Und die Leute die nur "Ja" gevotet haben ? Die sollen das auch erfahren.

Da einige auch sehen wollen wie viele mitmachen.

Gruß Nyscha


----------



## HiT-Killer (15. Juli 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Schreib den Leuten doch eine PM, OMG



Nichts bessers zu tuen als zu flamen?


----------



## HiT-Killer (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Juli 2008)

Unterlasst die Doppelpostings. Ich verschiebe ins Gildenforum, scheint mir dort besser aufgehoben zu sein.


----------

